# Id Help



## ANDONI

Collection point Peru.


----------



## Trigga

Looks like a compressus

Not the greatest pics though


----------



## Us And Them

could this be a Serrasalmus Hollandi.


----------



## memento

Jon87 said:


> could this be a Serrasalmus Hollandi.


From Peru ?








No.


----------



## Ja'eh

Trigga said:


> Looks like a compressus
> 
> Not the greatest pics though


Yeah and maybe a rhom to.


----------



## glockner99

When they are this young....who knows without the proper information


----------



## ANDONI

Here is a better picture.

View attachment serra.jpg


----------



## PygoLover

the shape, the collection point and the "V" tail, makes me say S.Compressus...
Tommy


----------



## PDOGGY

looks margi to me


----------



## ANDONI

Any other opinions.


----------



## memento

My guess would be compressus...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

ANDONI said:


> Here is a better picture.
> 
> View attachment 192356


 this pic makes me say comp.


----------



## Pirambeba

Small Compressus?!?!


----------



## memen

My guess would be S.rhombeus.


----------



## ANDONI

Some updated pictures


----------



## memento

I'd say S.compressus


----------



## Lifer374

^
same here


----------



## ANDONI

What guess would everybody have now.


----------



## salvo85

for me this is small compressus


----------



## Da' Manster!

HMMMMM....Well, I'm gonna say that this is an Eigenmanni.


----------



## memento

Slightly bigger compressus


----------



## ANDONI

CombiChrist said:


> Slightly bigger compressus










That's a funny one Combichrist, you have a good sense of humor.


----------



## M. MONROE

MMMMM wait till he grows up a little for a better I.D.


----------

